# Need a good detailer, Buckinghamshire area



## dakmaster (Dec 21, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good detailer, Bucks area :?:


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

dooka in Northampton are very good.

http://www.dooka.co.uk


----------



## dakmaster (Dec 21, 2012)

Gizmo68 said:


> dooka in Northampton are very good.
> 
> http://www.dooka.co.uk


Thanks mate, you ever heard of Unique Detail in dunstable?


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Not come across them before, no.

Another HIGHLY recommended detailer is Kelly at KDS in Gillingham (Kent) granted he is a bit further away, but is arguably _the best_ in the UK.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Not sure if it helps you, but I am in the Essex area, and am also mobile.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Gizmo68 said:


> Not come across them before, no.
> 
> Another HIGHLY recommended detailer is Kelly at KDS in Gillingham (Kent) granted he is a bit further away, but is arguably _the best_ in the UK.


Fantastic work, it isn't often you see one of these being painted.










Very well priced as well.

There was a robbery and fatal shooting on that business estate just before christmas. Useless fact there.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Having been on one of his training courses Kelly really is a top guy who knows his stuff, other professional detailers also come from all over the country to him for training!

I have also watched him correct a bonnet that had been scratched up with a screwdriver and roughed up with scotchbrite etc (basically it was virtually sanded down), with a rotary polisher and &#8230;.. water! - no compound at all, the finish he got from that was unbelievable, he makes it look so effortless as well

Other detailers have also commented on him polishing intricate bits on a car (around door mirrors and door handles) whist looking at them and not the car! it's almost as if the polisher is part of him.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Seems expensive to me, he may well be good but value for money he isnt.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Someone scrapped my rear arch, he repaired it for £80, can't complain at that!

Mark of Heavenly detail is just around the corner as well. People may have seen his VXR detail, pulled the car to pieces and detailed it with an extensive photo documentation.

Also offers very goos trainging courses.

Seems there are a few good guys around here.


----------



## unique detailer (Jan 19, 2013)

I suppose Kelly has to have higher prices than a lot of detailing companies,having a workshop like his and running an oven like that would incur a lot of cost,the old adage of you get what you pay for springs to mind and KDS along with marc heavenly detail are both professional detailers and come highly reccomended.
Saying that doesnt mean paying slightly cheaper rates would be a mistake as this like most businesses is very competitive.

But be carfull Please read the link below.

http://www.carcaremagazine.com/blog/201 ... rs-lament/


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Most people can polish a car with say Autoglym SRP and get good results, mainly because it has lots of 'fillers' in the polish to mask the scratches, this is not a bad thing, but just beware that these fillers will wash out so a few weeks after the car has been 'detailed' it may look crap again.

A true detailer will correct the paint and then proceed to cleanse the paint (remove all of the compound) with something like IPA, this is not a problem as you want the wax to sit on top of the corrected paint and not on top of the polish / compound.

Likewise mobile detailers have their place, just be aware that the car ideally needs to be corrected indoors really, away from the elements that may be blowing over the car (dust etc)

Ask the 'detailer' for a full breakdown on what he will do to your car, simply a snow foam / wash followed by a "machine polish" is far cry from a proper detail, it will be fine for 99% of the population, but then 99% of the population are happy with washing their car with a sponge and fairy liquid (or taking it to a 'hand car wash')


----------



## unique detailer (Jan 19, 2013)

As above, well said still makes it sound simple though.. far more in depth than that when your actually doing the work.


----------



## dakmaster (Dec 21, 2012)

unique detailer said:


> Hi Dakmaster are you still looking for a Detailer in the Buckinghamshire area??? Try these guys Mobile & static collection and delivery with some good offers on at the moment....www.unique-detail.co.uk


Hi, yes still looking for a detailer, as i'm needing a new car detail when the weather gets a bit better :!: 
I have checked out unique detail, and the prices seem to be very reasonable.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Offer is still open!


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

dakmaster said:


> unique detailer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dakmaster are you still looking for a Detailer in the Buckinghamshire area??? Try these guys Mobile & static collection and delivery with some good offers on at the moment....www.unique-detail.co.uk
> ...


Checkout prestige detail Luton u can see before and after shots of my tts after swissvax treatment on there portfolio page


----------

